# My 1st ever recumbent commute.



## BlackPanther (23 Jan 2012)

I must say that I've been looking forward to going back to work today (honest). I've used up most of my hols and had almost a full month off for Xmas (apart from a 2 day CPC course) So, today I set off at my usual time of 06.30, with the familiar tones of Chris Moyles (on low volume I hasten to add) in my ears. I usually take it steady to avoid breaking sweat and arrive at work around 07.20. I did the same on my Bacchetta and got to work at 07.10!

Coming home was not quite as enjoyable as I have to go through Doncaster town centre, which means traffic lights (still wobbling on set off) and loads of pedestrians.

Things I learned today?

1/ The sun peak thingy on my helmet has had to go. In the strong head wind I felt a lot of wind blast/turbulence. Having said that, when I turned into the head wind today it slowed me to 15 mph on the flat. I would've been down to 10 mph on the road bike.

2/ As I'm no longer running my trusty Marathon Plus bullet proof un-puncturable tyres (not available in 650 size so I'm trying gatorskins) I've avoided the cycle paths and stuck to the a-roads, and as my setting off is still 'off', I'm slowing down to time the lights better. I daren't filter to the front like I do on the road bike.....yet.

3/ Recumbents, especially on a long commute make a LOT of sense.

4/ People look, point, laugh, and occasionally criticise recumbent riders!

5/ It's early days yet, but I reckon this bike is at least 20% faster on the flat. It's a shame there are no real downhills on my usual route, but I think I'll go the long way home tomorrow where there's a hill that I usually hit usually 30mph on the road bike. Bring it on.


----------



## GrasB (23 Jan 2012)

Which Bacchetta are you riding on a Corsa? I commute on a Giro 26 & I run 26" wheels using wide tyres, the reason being that I quickly found my back was taking a lot of punishment on smaller cracks in the road etc. I find the Giro to be a little faster than my TT bike but not much.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Jan 2012)

I was "made up" when passing through a park on my commute.

Two very nice young ladies in their late teens watched me pass on the Catrike.... one turned to her mate and said:

"That guy is really cool and rides the coolest bikes"........


then ruined it by adding:

..... "for an old guy!"


----------



## BlackPanther (24 Jan 2012)

GrasB said:


> Which Bacchetta are you riding on a Corsa? I commute on a Giro 26 & I run 26" wheels using wide tyres, the reason being that I quickly found my back was taking a lot of punishment on smaller cracks in the road etc. I find the Giro to be a little faster than my TT bike but not much.


 
I'm on a Strada. Re the ride quality, there's a bridge over the M18 where the expansion joints are very 'crashy' on the Allez road bike, but hardly noticeable on the Strada. Maybe that's down to my weight been spread out over a large area, and the comfy euromesh seat is quite a good shock absorber. I'm going to try a 26" wheel this weekend, because I'd love to get a wider tyre on the back (Marathon plus), and to aid comfort. I suspect that the brakes wont adjust by enough though!

My only real downer is the fact that it's downright scary on unlit country roads. I ride with 2 good front led lights,and a blinding helmet mounted light, but I just don't have the view I get on my other bikes and find myself staying well out from the edge. Ah well, another month or so and I should be cycling in to work in daylight.


----------



## GrasB (25 Jan 2012)

I never found single cracks to be a problem like you get on the bridge expansion joints. It's more the repeated random cracks that got me. The reason I went for the Giro over the Strada & Corsa is the disc brakes, it allows for quick swapping of wheel sizes without any wondering about the brakes.

As for unlit roads what lights are you using? I found I needed better road surface illumination so moved to a B&M front light which works really well but once that was on the bike there is actually little difference between my DF & 'bent view of the road.


----------



## riggsbie (26 Jan 2012)

Awesome job.....

I have started commuting this year on my new ICE Vortex FS recumbent trike (I did 2 commutes last year just before Christmas on my old Greenspeed GT5). My commute is 35.5 km each way so over 70km a day so far I have completed 5 commutes by trike !!

I promised at least one a week but am ok with 2, have aborted a couple due to excessive heat, we've had a few 42C days here in Oz so after one ride home in 36C (with a strong headwind every afternoon for 15km as I head towards the coast) I tend to avoid the really hot days.....

Get some good comments of my black Vortex and as it's summer I am trying to get a lot of riding in before the autumn/winter starts..... Over 740km so far this year :-)

Keep up the commuting !!


----------

